# Drayson Racing Signs Former Audi Driver Emanuele Pirro for Sebring, Le Mans and Petit LM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi may not go to Sebring but it looks like at least one (ex) Audi driver will be there since it was announced that Emanuele Pirro will pilot their Lola at Sebring, Le Mans and Petit Le Mans this year. Good luck to Emanuele. It's good to see he's back in the running. According to the Drayson press release, Pirro is/was still under contract with Audi Sport but Audi won't keep him from running for a competing team.
* Full Story *


----------

